# Jenkins/Hudson und svn:// connection



## bygones (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wir haben hier bisher immer im unsere Projekte ueber https://<server>/<project>/trunk in Jenkins/Hudson definiert gehabt. Das lief alles wunderbar und er checkte problems los aus bzw ein.

Nun wurde unser Zugang auf svn:// umgestellt, nur leider will das Jenkins nicht annehmen. Wenn ich die Projekte auf die entsprechende svn:// URL umstelle bekomme ich immer ein


```
Caused by: org.tmatesoft.svn.core.SVNErrorMessage: svn: SASL(-13): authentication failure: Password verification failed
	at org.tmatesoft.svn.core.SVNErrorMessage.create(SVNErrorMessage.java:200)
	at org.tmatesoft.svn.core.SVNErrorMessage.create(SVNErrorMessage.java:146)
	at org.tmatesoft.svn.core.SVNErrorMessage.create(SVNErrorMessage.java:89)
	at org.tmatesoft.svn.core.internal.io.svn.sasl.SVNSaslAuthenticator.tryAuthentication(SVNSaslAuthenticator.java:185)
	at org.tmatesoft.svn.core.internal.io.svn.sasl.SVNSaslAuthenticator.authenticate(SVNSaslAuthenticator.java:98)
	... 50 more
```

Auch wenn ich dann mein Username/Passwort im Authentifizierungsfenster eingeben, kommt dieser Fehler. Wenn ich auf der Konsole arbeite des Rechners auf dem Jenkins läuft, geht alles ohne probleme. D.h. [c]svn checkout svn://...[/c] funktioniert.

Ich habe im Jenkins auf SVN 1.6 gestellt, welches wir auf dem System haben haben.

Ich habe auch versucht in der [c]hudson.scm.SubversionSCM.xml[/c] direkt zu editieren und die "richtigen" Werte eingetragen:

```
<hudson.scm.SubversionSCM_-DescriptorImpl>
  <generation>1</generation>
  <credentials class="hashtable">
    <entry>
      <string>&lt;svn://svn.derserver.de:3690&gt; FOO.DE</string>
      <hudson.scm.SubversionSCM_-DescriptorImpl_-PasswordCredential>
        <userName>USER</userName>
        <password>dkfsgrwughfoo</password>
      </hudson.scm.SubversionSCM_-DescriptorImpl_-PasswordCredential>
    </entry>
  </credentials>
  <workspaceFormat>10</workspaceFormat>
  <validateRemoteUpToVar>false</validateRemoteUpToVar>
</hudson.scm.SubversionSCM_-DescriptorImpl>
```
mit den selben Werten die ich auch im subversion homeverzeichnis finde.

Es komt aber immer der sele Fehler....

weiß jemand wie ich es schaffe auf svn:// umzustellen ?

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2011)

Wurde im Jenkins Home eine .svncredentials angelegt?
Schonmal das versucht? Hudson svn credentials - Stack Overflow


----------



## bygones (24. Mai 2011)

Nein im JENKINS_HOME gibt es kein .svncredentials - es gibt nur die Datei hudson.scm.SubversionSCM.xml.

Bzgl des Stackoverflow Threads:

"The easiest way to enter a credential from the shell is to use "svn" executable. Hudson recognizes the ~/.subversion/auth directory that it creates."

Das Verzeichnis gibts - auf Konsolenebene kann ich auch damit arbeiten, aber nicht im Jenkins. Er nimmt mir nicht ums Verrecken svn:// an... https:// konnte ich ja ueber die UI einstellen


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mai 2011)

> Nein im JENKINS_HOME gibt es kein .svncredentials - es gibt nur die Datei hudson.scm.SubversionSCM.xml.
> ...
> Das Verzeichnis gibts


Genau dieses Verzeichnis meinte ich auch.
Mehr fällt mir zZ auch nicht ein, ich habe SVN bisher immer über https angesprochen


----------

